# Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.



## Hefti (28. Mai 2006)

Moin, Moin
Letzten Freitag hatte ich zum ersten mal meine neue Feederrute im Einsatz.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich vorher noch nie mit einer solchen Rute geangelt habe und so sah es dann auch aus. 
Der Futterkorb, der gefüllt löcker 60g wiegt, flog beim ersten auswerfen wesentlich weiter als der Köder. Das lag daran, dass ich mit aller Kraft geworfen hatte, obwohl ich wusste, dass ich mit einer 0,15 mm Monofilen fische. Der zweite Futterkorb blieb dann auch an der Montage hängen, allerdings bekam ich keine Bisse. Woran lags? Natürlich hatte sich das 50cm Vorfach eine Milliarde Mal um denn Korb gewickelt. Köder natürlich abgefressen. Meine Frage ist jetzt wie ich meine Montage zusammenbauen muss, damit sie so im Wasser landet wie es der Erfinder sich gedacht hatte, also ohne Verwicklungen. 
Am besten mit Anti-Tangle-Schlauch, Wirbel, Vorfach, also einfach, denn ich habe keinen Bock jedesmal Zentnerweise Lektüre mit ans Wasser zu schleppen damit ich irgendwelche Spezialknoten hinkriege.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## macfisch (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.*

Billig Billig.
Genau meine Einstellung, so einfach wie möglich.
1. Methode Futterkorb direkt in Wirbel
2. Methode Futterkorb als Laufblei montieren.
3. bei schlammige Grund oder so, knote ich immer nen Stück Schnur an Futterkorb, die Schnüre solltest evtl. nochmal mit Gummischlauch oder so überziehen.

Und wichtig(ich danke den Tippgeber hier im Board) die Monatge kurz vorm eintauchen nochmal strecken lassen.

Mit 15er mono würde ich nicht grad solche dicken Brummer werfen. Ich fische mit 30er und fang auch. denk dran das auch mal nen Karpfen einsteigen kann.
Und denn ist mit deiner 15er das Unglück wohl vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.*

Die Browning Rigs sind genial! #h

http://www.barbenfischen.de/know-how/geraet/montagen/montagen.html


----------



## Carp77 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Die Browning Rigs sind genial! #h
> 
> http://www.barbenfischen.de/know-how/geraet/montagen/montagen.html


  Genial sind sie nur schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## Carp77 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.*



			
				Hefti schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Moin
> Letzten Freitag hatte ich zum ersten mal meine neue Feederrute im Einsatz.
> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich vorher noch nie mit einer solchen Rute geangelt habe und so sah es dann auch aus.
> Der Futterkorb, der gefüllt löcker 60g wiegt, flog beim ersten auswerfen wesentlich weiter als der Köder. Das lag daran, dass ich mit aller Kraft geworfen hatte, obwohl ich wusste, dass ich mit einer 0,15 mm Monofilen fische. Der zweite Futterkorb blieb dann auch an der Montage hängen, allerdings bekam ich keine Bisse. Woran lags? Natürlich hatte sich das 50cm Vorfach eine Milliarde Mal um denn Korb gewickelt. Köder natürlich abgefressen. Meine Frage ist jetzt wie ich meine Montage zusammenbauen muss, damit sie so im Wasser landet wie es der Erfinder sich gedacht hatte, also ohne Verwicklungen.
> ...


Probiers doch mal mit der Schlaufenmontage,die ist einfach, günstig und man hat wenig vertüttelungen.


----------



## Adrian* (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.*

Zanderfänger hat dir schon den richtigen Link geschrieben, wollt den auch grad reinstellen.
Die Browning sind echt nicht verkehrt, ich fische zurzeit 8m lange Montagen von Spro.
Die sind mit das beste was ich in der letzten Zeit so hatte! Die kannste an ner mono Hauptschnur oder an der Geflochtenen fischen.
Die dienen dann als Schlagschnur und Puffer (gegen aussteiger). Und Verwinklungen = 0


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Zanderfänger hat dir schon den richtigen Link geschrieben, wollt den auch grad reinstellen.
> Die Browning sind echt nicht verkehrt, ich fische zurzeit 8m lange Montagen von Spro.
> Die sind mit das beste was ich in der letzten Zeit so hatte! Die kannste an ner mono Hauptschnur oder an der Geflochtenen fischen.
> Die dienen dann als Schlagschnur und Puffer (gegen aussteiger). Und Verwinklungen = 0



Hi Adi,
haste mal nen Link dazu? Würde mir die Teile gern mal anschauen.


----------



## Carp77 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Adi,
> haste mal nen Link dazu? Würde mir die Teile gern mal anschauen.


Jo die würden mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Adrian* (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.*

http://www.spro.nl/DE/default.asp

Auf VORFÄCHER und dann FEEDERVORFÄCHER gehen, die auf dem Wickelbrett sind das.
Das ist das einzigste was ich dazu gefunden habe, die sind eigentlich recht einfach aufgebaut...
Ich werd morgen oder so mal eins-zwei bilder rein stellen wenn ich die vernümpftig drauf kriege...
Das gute ist, man kann die Gummistopper so verschieben wie man will, man kann den Gummi so stellen das der Fisch ohne viel wiederstand abziehen kann, oder beim Nachtangeln einfach den Gummi ganz an die Laufperle und den Freilauf an der Rolle auf, also selbsthakmontage....
Das gezwirbelte Stück ist lang genau, dass auch meine längsten Körbe nicht an das Vorfach ran kommen können...
Naja, aufjedenfall fahr ich morgen noch ne menge davon kaufen...


----------



## kea (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.*

Ich nehme die Helikopter-Montage, weil dadurch der Korb immer voran fliegt. Den 2ten Wirbel mit dem Vorfach stoppe ich entweder durch ein kleines Bleischroot, oder, wenn ich mehr Abstand haben will, mit einem Schnurstopper. Es ist extrem selten, das sich die Montage verwickelt.


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.*

Von Unten nach Oben:
Haken mit Vorfach(100cm)
Wirbel
Gummiperle
Anti Tangle Boom (Futterkorb hier einhängen)

Fertig!

Gruß Tim


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.*

@adi: ja sind eigentlich wie ein browning nur in lang und aus normaler schnur. was kostet denn sowas?


----------



## Adrian* (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.*

3euro eine Montage, war eben im Angelladen, (hab ja die Shimano geschrottet) hab nochmal 5 stück von dennen gekauft...


----------



## thefinish (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.*

hallo
feederboom,das lange ende nach unten,wirbel dran und vorfach
am feederboom den futterkorb einhängen,bischen sanfter auswerfen,kannst dich ja steigern mit dem auswerfen,kurz vorher abstoppen aber sanft,nicht vergessen die schnur im clip zubefestigen sonst hat du zu viele futterplätze


----------



## Hefti (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.*

Moin Moni
Besten Dank für die Tips, jetzt bin ich schon schlauer. Werde dann mal in den nächsten tagen eure Ratschläge in die Tat umsetzen. wenn ich dann doch zu blöd bin und sich wieder alles verwickelt melde ich mich nochmal.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Adrian* (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.*

Du darfst auch keine Schnurenden z.B am Wirbelknoten abstehen haben, da verfängt sich das bei mir immer....
Und achte drauf das der Futterkorb nicht ans Vorfach ran kommt...


----------



## Carp77 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.spro.nl/DE/default.asp
> 
> Auf VORFÄCHER und dann FEEDERVORFÄCHER gehen, die auf dem Wickelbrett sind das.
> Das ist das einzigste was ich dazu gefunden habe, die sind eigentlich recht einfach aufgebaut...
> ...


Könnte man sich eigentlich auch seber machen.


----------



## Adrian* (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.*

Ja, hab ich mir auch schon gedacht...!
Nur das gezwirbelte Stück krieg ich nicht hin...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.*

@adi: was haste denn mit der shimano gemacht?


----------



## Adrian* (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.*

Die is mir beim einpacken umgekiept, sind zwei Ringe zerbrochen...
Die ist jetzt erst mal en monat beim Rutenbauer!
Hab mir gestern Abend aber die Syntec zum Schnäppchenpreis gekauft...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ganz einfache, verwicklungsfreie Feedermontage gesucht.*

dann brauchste die shimano ja nicht mehr vom rutenfuzzi abzuholen . wenn die syntec umfällt gehen höchstens die steine auf welche sie fällt kaputt


----------

